# Windows 8 Metro abschalten



## Thunderstom (16. September 2011)

Update:
Dort deaktievert man gleichzeitig auch den Ribbeons explorer, wer dies nicht möchte befolgt am besten folgenden Tipp
(umbennenen einer Datei):
http://beatmasters-winlite-blog.de/?p=9639


Es ist wie kurzem herausgefunden wurde, möglich im Developer Preview von Windows 8, die Metro oberfläche (außer den Startbildschirm zu deaktivieren.

Dazu ist allerdings ein kleiner Registry Tweak notwendig und Microsoft weist auf dem Desktop mit einem Schriftzug daraufhin, das dies nicht so vorgesehen ist !

Was damit jetzt allerdings genau gemeint ist, weiß man nicht genau.

Zu einem könnte es heißen, dass es in der Finalen Fassung diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr geben wird, oder das Microsoft einfach keinen Support dafür anbieten wird (und es offiziell halt nicht erlaubt ist).

Das Microsoft dies verfolgen wird glaub ich eher weniger...


Und nun zum eigentlichen TWEAK:

zuerst zum desktop wechseln (zum Beispiel durch aufrufen das Task-Managers)

dort dann windows +r drücken und ihn die aufpoppende ausführen frage "regedit" eingeben.

Nun fragt Windows ob regedit.exe gestartet werden darf, dies ist zu bejahen.

Nun öffnet sich der altbekannte Registry editor wo man dann zum Pfad

KEY_CURRENT_USER\
 Software\Microsoft\Windows\
 CurrentVersion\

über die Ordner an der seite wechseln kann.

Dort ankommen wählt man nun Explorer aus und setzt 
RPEnable auf 0 (das geht durch ein anklicken der entsprechenden variabel.


Ich hoffe diese News gibt es noch nirgendwo (ich hab noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden)


Julian

Im Anhang der freigeschaltet Windows 8 Desktop


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

Was ist den Metro ? Gibt es keinen Desktop mehr ?


----------



## watercooled (16. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den Metro ? Gibt es keinen Desktop mehr ?



Metro ist das neue Design von Windows 8.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

Kannst du das genaue erklären oder hast du mal ein Bild wo man gut die veränderungen sieht ?


----------



## jensi251 (16. September 2011)

Ein bild wäre nicht schlecht.
Eine Quelle ebenso


----------



## Thunderstom (16. September 2011)

Wen meinst du jetzt genau?


----------



## Wolli (16. September 2011)

in diesem video kann man sich glaub ich mal ganz gut ein bild von der neuen oberfläche machen

Windows 8 - Alle Details | CHIP Online (chip.de) - YouTube

mir persönlich gefällt das ganz und gar nicht, sollten die neben diesem für tablets optimiertem win7 nichts anderes rausbringen werde ich wohl nicht umsteigen


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2011)

Wolli schrieb:
			
		

> in diesem video kann man sich glaub ich mal ganz gut ein bild von der neuen oberfläche machen
> 
> Windows 8 - Alle Details | CHIP Online (chip.de) - YouTube
> 
> mir persönlich gefällt das ganz und gar nicht, sollten die neben diesem für tablets optimiertem win7 nichts anderes rausbringen werde ich wohl nicht umsteigen



Bin deiner Meinung. Werde mir höchstens 7 holen.


----------



## XXTREME (16. September 2011)

Ich verstehe MS nicht, Windows 8 muss/kann nur floppen . Diesen Ribbon und Metro Quatsch können sie behalten, so einfach ist das .


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2011)

das wird mir zu sehr smartphone. der klick mit der rechten maustaste öffnet das kontext menü am unteren rand  
genau wie android usw..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. September 2011)

*Metro UI Design in Windows 8 fast ganz deaktivieren aber Ribbon Interface behalten:*

Als eigenständigen Beitrag möchte ich hier aber noch nachträglich erwähnen, 
dass es auch möglich ist, den Metro UI Look aus Windows 8 fast ganz zu deaktivieren 
aber dabei trotzdem den Ribbon Look im Explorer zu behalten.

Nachdem ihr Windows 8 gestartet habt, navigiert einmal im Explorer zur Datei "shsxs.dll" 
im System32-Ordner von Windows.

Sobald ihr diese Datei umbenennt (z.B.: shsxs.dll.alt oder shsxs-alt.dll) und anschließend neustartet ,
so bekommt ihr das "alte" Windows 7 Startmenü wieder aber der Explorer behält das Ribbon Interface. 
Da hier auch der Metro UI Look deaktiviert wird, wird auch der "neue" Tasmanager deaktiviert. 
Der Anmeldescreen bleibt euch erhalten. Was es genau mit dieser Datei auf sich hat, 
kann ich nocht nicht sagen. Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher, 
ob hierdurch weitere Funktionen deaktiviert werden.

Somit hier der Hinweis, dass ihr dieses auf eigene Gefahr anwendet.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. September 2011)

Ist Windows 8 ohne Metro und Ribbon nicht einfach Windows 7 ?


----------



## Alte-Schule (16. September 2011)

Windows 8 wird ja mal übelst floppen. Ich bleib bei Windows 7.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. September 2011)

Kann man die Metro/Ribbon-******* im späteren Windows 8 denn auch abschalten? Am besten in der Systemsteuerung!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. September 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Ist Windows ohne Metro und Ribbon nicht einfach Windows 7 ?


 Nein, da es auf NT6.2 basiert. 


Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Windows 8 wird ja mal übelst floppen. Ich bleib bei Windows 7.


 Nein, da es zu viele weitere gute Features bekommt, wie WDDM 1.2,Sound-Hardware Support, Image Mouting ......


Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Kann man die Metro/Ribbon-******* im späteren Windows 8 denn auch abschalten? Am besten in der Systemsteuerung!


 Keine Ahnung, die Beta und die RC werden mehr zeigen, da die nur eine Meilenstein 3 Version ist. Also ist Windows 8 Build 8100 eine Alpha.


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. September 2011)

Ich finde Metro vom Design-Ansatz her definitiv schon mal interessant - der Fehler von Microsoft ist nur der, die ganze Sache wie bei einem Smartphone auszuführen. Da viele PC-User noch mit der Maus hantieren, ist diese Steuerung alles andere als Intuitiv und daher schwachsinnig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. September 2011)

Noch ein interessantes tool:
*MetroController - Windows 8 Metro UI Oberfläche Deaktivieren*
MetroController - Windows 8 Metro UI Oberfläche Deaktivieren - Windows 7-Toolbox


----------



## Malkav85 (16. September 2011)

Auf einem Smartphone kann ich solch eine Spielerei gebrauchen, bei meinem PC möchte ich so einen Quatsch nicht haben. Da bleib ich lieber bei Win7


----------



## Rizoma (16. September 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich finde Metro vom Design-Ansatz her definitiv schon mal interessant - der Fehler von Microsoft ist nur der, die ganze Sache wie bei einem Smartphone auszuführen. Da viele PC-User noch mit der Maus hantieren, ist diese Steuerung alles andere als Intuitiv und daher schwachsinnig.



Das viele User noch Maus + Tastatur benutzen wird auch noch locker die nächsten 10 jahre so weiter gehen, da für das Arbeiten oder Spielen an einem Pc keine effektiveren Bedienmittel gibt. Und ein Touch-Screen an nen PC kann man sich sparen lohnt in 99% der aller fälle nicht


----------



## Genghis99 (16. September 2011)

Ich schliesse mich dem an - Metro ist ... Darf ich mal ? ********.

Erst auf dem Desktop findet man ein paar Features - Automatisch Farbthemaauswahl jeweils nach denm gewählen Hintergrundbild. Nett. Bemerkenswert ist - man kann auf das Gewohnte Startmenü eigentlich wirklich verzichten. Ein paar Desktop Verknüfungen ein paar an die Taskleiste angepinnte Programme reicht eigentlich. Jedenfalls fühlt es sich nach 1 Stunde  kaum noch ungewohnt an.

Was mich für eine Developer Version wirklich verblüfft - die bereits jetzt schon hohe Kompatibilität zu Anwendungen und Treibern. Ich hab bereits meine Steam Spiele sowie DNF am laufen, Anno 1404 Venedig, 3DMark11, MSI Afterburner, Open Office, verschiedene .net Anwendungen, SySandra, die Mozilla Crew -

Ist nicht spekuliert, wenn ich glaube "eight" wird stabil wie eine Betonwand.

So - jetzt versuche ich noch die Bitdefender2011 Suite ans Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Ich verstehe MS nicht, Windows 8 muss/kann nur floppen . Diesen Ribbon und Metro Quatsch können sie behalten, so einfach ist das .


 Warum musst du immer so polarisieren? 
Wer sagt, dass es floppen wird? Das kann man überhaupt noch nicht sagen, vorallem da man nicht zu Metro gezwungen wird.

@Threadstarter: ist wohl eher keine "News" sondern gehört wohl in einem anderen (Hilfetopic etc) Bereich des Forums, frag evtl einen Mod ob man das verschieben kann. Eine News wäre wohl, dass man umschalten kann (das stand jedoch schon in einer Nachricht von der Main), das hier ist eher eine Anleitung, ein "How To"


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (17. September 2011)

ich hab mit ms ja jeden scheiß mitgemacht ne...
- windows 3.1
- windows 95
- windows 98
- windows 2000
- windows me

Dann kam damals XP! Bugverseucht zum gehtnichtmehr usw. Ich habs mir gekauft!

- Windows Vista, alle sagten das kackt ab, ich habs mir gekauft ( weil ich neugierig war )
- Windows 7, ohne Witz mal, das beste BS, was ich jemals hatte, keine Probleme, nix!
.
.
.
.
.
.
und jetzt Windows 8! Also.... Bei dem Video von Chip dacht ich zuerst, das ist Windows Mobile... Soooo Smartphonelastig, unübersichtlich, bäh! Wenn ich nen kack Iphone haben will, kauf ich mir eins!!
Microdoof ist bestimmt hingegangen und hat sich gedacht, hmm, wenn Windows Mobile schon floppt, können wir die Source doch nutzen und verkloppen den 0815 Dumm Dumm User doch nen neues Windows, nehmen windows 7, modeln nen bisschen den Media Center um ( so sieht der Dreck aus ) und fertig ist die Sache!! Aufgrund der momentanen Wirtschaftskriese verkaufen wirs noch für nen bisschen mehr und Óle !!

Nene, diesmal ohne mich, ich lad mir gerad das Dev Kit von Windows 8, da werd ich mal schauen


----------



## Cartier (17. September 2011)

Also Leistungstechnisch find ich Windows 8 schon mal nicht schlecht. Nur die Flamerei der Leute nervt mich wieder total. Klar für Desktops find ich Metro absolut unsinnig dennoch wird das die Zukunft sein. Hatte schon das Vergnügen auf Touchmonitor zu testen und da is MEtro Spitze  ich denk in den Tablets passt die Oberfläche. Außerdem find ich persönlich die Ribbonoberfläche des Explorers nicht schlecht. Man kann doch im Endeffeckt alles so nachträglich einstellen wie man es am liebsten hatt. Siehe diesesn Beitrag und dem klassischen Desktop. Danke für die News  !!!!!


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> ich hab mit ms ja jeden scheiß mitgemacht ne...
> - windows 3.1
> - windows 95
> - windows 98
> ...


Ach... zu ME fällt dir nix ein, aber XP war also Bugverseucht ^^?
Oft sitzt das Problem auch vorm PC


Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> - Windows Vista, alle sagten das kackt ab, ich habs mir gekauft ( weil ich neugierig war )
> - Windows 7, ohne Witz mal, das beste BS, was ich jemals hatte, keine Probleme, nix!


Bis auf inkompatibilitäten stimme ich dir zu


Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> .
> und jetzt Windows 8! Also.... Bei dem Video von Chip dacht ich zuerst, das ist Windows Mobile... Soooo Smartphonelastig, unübersichtlich, bäh! Wenn ich nen kack Iphone haben will, kauf ich mir eins!!
> Microdoof ist bestimmt hingegangen und hat sich gedacht, hmm, wenn Windows Mobile schon floppt, können wir die Source doch nutzen und verkloppen den 0815 Dumm Dumm User doch nen neues Windows, nehmen windows 7, modeln nen bisschen den Media Center um ( so sieht der Dreck aus ) und fertig ist die Sache!! Aufgrund der momentanen Wirtschaftskriese verkaufen wirs noch für nen bisschen mehr und Óle !!


Du hast da was falsch verstanden: Metro wird man in der Finalen Version auch abschalten können.
Falls Metro wirklich so ein "Dreck" ist wie viele das hier wohl meinen, dann sei euch gesagt, dass es einen Windows 8 Nachfolger geben wird, der das sonst bereinigt (wie es einen Vista Nachfolger gab  ). Sollten die Leute die hier jetzt aber rumflennen, ohne das Produkt wirklich getestet zu haben, nach einer Weile draufkommen, wie toll Windows 8 vielleicht DOCH wird (wer weiß das jetzt schon...), wird Windows 9 wohl Metro weiter ausbauen


----------



## henric (17. September 2011)

Nur schlecht das die neue Kopierfunktion und der neue Taskmanager an Metro gebunden ist.


----------



## IronAngel (17. September 2011)

mal abwarten, so schlecht sieht es garnicht aus. Das mit den Apps ist eigentlich nur cool, wenn man unnötige Apps abschalten oder mit eigenden ersetzen kann. Aber ob ein Win 7 User win 8 braucht? Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Papa (17. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Bin deiner Meinung. Werde mir höchstens 7 holen.


   Kluge Entscheidung, das 7er rockt.


----------



## atop1234 (17. September 2011)

Mir scheint hier wird mal wieder einfach so drauflosgemeckert, ohne dass man sich ernsthaft mit dem neuen Bedienkonzept auseinander gesetzt hat.

Ich finde es sinnvoll, wenn mich mein Rechner - statt mit einem leeren Desktop - mit einigen geeignet konfigurierten Kacheln begrüßt, auf denen ich das Wichtigste gleich auf einen Blick bekomme.

Der 'richtige' Desktop ist ja nicht weg sondern dann ja auch nur einen Klick weit entfernt.


----------



## Genghis99 (17. September 2011)

Ja. Wenn man Tablet PC als den Wachstumsmarkt der nächsten Jahre betrachtet ( was realistisch sein dürfte) dann ist das mit der DEV vorgestellt Konzept für "8" schon mal sehr gut. Wenn man dann noch "8" auf einem beliebigen TAB installieren kann - gibt es auch iPads mit "8" ....

Für Desktops und Notebooks kann man die Metro dann ja abschalten und dann bleibt "8" ein runderneuertes und verfeinertes "7". Ich glaube, so haben sie sich das bei Microsoft auch gedacht.

Ich hoffe, es kommen noch die vor einiger Zeit angekündigten Verbesserungen im Bereich Dateisystem ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. September 2011)

Windows 8 so herabsetzten ist dumm, denn:
1. ist die windows 8 eine developer Edition
2. ist eine Meilenstein 3 Ausführung
3. sie ist immer noch in der Alpha Phase
daher kann man sich über diese Ausführung die es zum Testen gibt noch wenig Meinung bilden. Was Windows aus diesem OS noch macht steht noch in den Sternen.
Denn ich fande damals Windows Longhorn auch sehr schön aber es kam niemals raus. 
Und Genghis99 Windows 7(NT6.1) ist ein größer teil von windows 8(NT6.2) und schätze auch das es eine Verbesserung ist oder getuntes Windows 7.

Meine Meinung bis jetzt ist(ohne Metro), Windows 8 ist ein guter Abschluss zu Windows 7 und macht das OS um Längen besser, schneller und leistungsstärker. 
Es bietet mit Ribbon eine deutliche Verbesserung und eine gute Bedienung, da man leichter viele Funktionen in der Ribbon-Bar hat. Da durch fällt die rechte Maustaste eigentlich komplett weg, aber diese Funktion ist immer noch enthalten(rechte Maustaste-Menü).
Wenn man z.B. ein Ordner oder Datei anklickt, zeigt Windows in der Ribbon-Bar was möglich ist, wie ausschneiden, verschieben nach, löschen, packen, freigeben, Mouten u.s.w. . Diese kann man dann nutzen und kein nerviges Rechte Maustaste drücken. 
Und Metro soll laut meines Wissens, nur für touchscreen geräte, bildschirme oder größere touchpads angeboten werden.
Dann mit den noch um weitere 20% gesunkenen hardware bedarf finde ich das eine weitere gute sache.
Daher bis jetzt  .weiter so Windows.


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. September 2011)

Ich mag das neue Metro eigentlich nachdem ich mich etwas eingearbeitet habe.

Windows braucht nach dem bios nur 5,5 Sekunden bei leerer und knapp 6 bei voller ssd zum boot bis zum log screen.Zum vergleich ,das bios braucht ganze 15sekunden ,
das onboard Linux umgeht das bios in +-8sekunden .

Des weiteren hab ich schon alle! spiele am laufen  nicht schlecht was das leistet,der taskmanager ist noch gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Aber Metro rockt echt mal ,alle spiele via verknüpfung reinhängen und sofort wählen was abgehn soll hat so seinen reiz,ich hab nur noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich das amd grüne in etwas augenfreundlicheres wechseln kann.

Bis jetzt läuft alles super,ausser wenn ich den Explorer direkt aus Metro starte,dann gibts nach wenigen seiten einen bluescreen.

Daten zu meinem sys gibt es in der signatur,es läuft momentan als 1100T+undervolt -1,20vlast(1,33vturbo) 1,14v idle mit grafikkarte oc+uv 800/1600/2000mhz @0,975v. ist also nichts wirklich besonderes aber auch keine krücke.

Mit dem Setup läuft es echt jetzt schon fast genau so gut wie mit win7,hoffe das da noch ein Explorer patch kommt in absehbarer zeit .
Metro ist ganz nett wenn es einmal eingerichtet ist.
Die maussteurerung dürfte auch noch nachgefeilt werden und etwas intuitiver zu werke gehn.


----------



## Axel_Foly (23. September 2011)

ich hab heute das metro getestet ... 
wenn man keinen touch screen hat macht selbst das einarbeiten damit man sich mal etwas auskennt überhaupt keinen spaß ... und wirklich sinn drin kann ich auch nicht erkennen ...


----------

